# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  la roche posay- pomoc za atopičare

## jelena.O

dijelim ovo ovdje kao pomoć atopićarima

http://www.laroche-posay.com.hr/%C4%...on/a25031.aspx

----------


## jelena.O

evo i natječaj za školu http://apps.larocheposay-portal.com/skola-atopije-hr/  idu 11 klinaca

----------

